# Probleme mit emerge und Portage

## benjamin200

Hallo Gentoo Community,

bei jedem Ausführen von emerge erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

Calculating dependencies ...done! 

```

Zwar wird das Packet richtig installiert aber die Meldung macht mich schon etwas stutzig, vorallem, da ich einen zweiten Gentoo Rechner habe und ich dort die Meldung nicht erhalten. Könnt Ihr mich bitte aufklären? Danke.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Mr.Big

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Hallo Gentoo Community,
> 
> bei jedem Ausführen von emerge erhalte ich folgende Meldung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil."

lass einfach mal

```
/usr/bin/fixpackages
```

durchlaufen und alles wird gut.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Mr. Big,

den Befehl "fixpackages" habe ich schon ausgeführt. War ziemlich rechenintensiv. Anschließend ist die Fehlermeldung leider nicht verschwunden. 

Wenn ich "/usr/bin/fixpackages" ausführe heisst es nur

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# /usr/bin/fixpackages
> 
> bash: /usr/bin/fixpackages: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Bin über jeden Tip dankbar, der diesen Fehler beseitigen könnte.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## ruth

hi,

den richtigen pfad nehmen???   :Shocked: 

```

sirius root # which fixpackages

/usr/sbin/fixpackages

```

gruss,

rootshell

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für den Tip rootshell. Gibt es den einen unterschied zwischen "/usr/sbin/fixpackages" und einfach nur "fixpackages" ?

P.S. bei mir sieht das ganze so aus. Nicht gut oder?

```

bash-2.05b$ which fixpackages

which: no fixpackages in (/usr/kde/3.1/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2:\

/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.1/bin)

bash-2.05b$

```

Den Befehl "/usr/sbin/fixpackages" kann ich trotzdem ausführen. Hab ich zwar schon mal gemacht, aber ich lass es eben nochmal durchlaufen.

Gruß,

Benjamin

mod edit: Zeilenumbruch ("\") im Code-Teil zur Verbesserung der Lesbarkeit. 

amneLast edited by benjamin200 on Mon Feb 23, 2004 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.Big

Sorry, sollte natürlich

```
/usr/sbin/fixpackages 
```

heißen.

Laufen alle Updates ordenlich bis zum Ende durch ?

Hast du vorher mal ein 

```
emerge sync
```

durchlaufen lassen?

J.

----------

## benjamin200

emerge sync habe ich durchlaufen lassen, vorab und auch anschließend. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen /usr/sbin/fixpackages und einfach nur fixpackages?

Wieso findet "which fixpackages nichts, obwohl es in /usr/sbin/fixpackages existiert?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b$ which fixpackages
> 
> which: no fixpackages in (/usr/kde/3.1/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2:\
> ...

 

Gruß,

Benjamin

mod edit:

Zeilenumbruch ("\") wegen Lesbarkeit eingefügt.

amne

----------

## benjamin200

bez. Deiner Frage Mr. Big

bist jetzt liefen alle updates bzw. Installationen mittels emerge einwandfrei durch.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tip rootshell. Gibt es den einen unterschied zwischen "/usr/sbin/fixpackages" und einfach nur "fixpackages" ?
> 
> 

 

```
/usr/sbin/fixpackages
```

 Ist eigentlich nur ein link auf "/usr/lib/portage/bin/fixpackages". 

Je nach dem was in deiner PATH Variable steht geht auch ein simples

```
fixpackages
```

J.

----------

## ruth

hi,

wie MR.Big schon gesagt hat:

eigentlich reicht auch ein fixpackages.

der pfad /usr/sbin ist scheinbar nicht in deiner PATH enthalten;

mögliche ursachen:

du bist (warst) nicht root, als du den befehl aufgerufen hast

dein PATH unter root enthält kein /usr/sbin.

du solltest ihn in diesem falle PATH hinzufügen (und die anderen benötigten auch !!!)

gruss

rootshell

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für die Info Mr. Big und rootshell. Ich lass eben nochmal

```

/usr/sbin/fixpackages und ein

```

```

emerge -u system

```

laufen. Ich hoffe das  behebt die Fehler- Wahrnmeldung von emerge. Was Ihr beiden mit PATH (Pfad) meint, ist mir leider nicht klar. Muss ich bei PATH etwas beachten?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Mr.Big

Gib doch mal als Root 

```
export | grep " PATH"
```

ein und poste hier das Ergebniss.

J.

----------

## benjamin200

Schon passiert

```

bash-2.05b# export | grep " PATH"

declare -x PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

bash-2.05b#

```

/usr/sbin steht ja so wie ich das sehen kann drin.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> Schon passiert
> 
> ```
> 
> bash-2.05b# export | grep " PATH"
> ...

 

Das ist aber nicht wirklich viel.

Was hast Du denn alles installiert ? 

Du hast doch sicherlich Xfree installiert, oder ?

Hast Du schon mal 

```
etc-update 
```

durchlaufen lassen ?

J.

----------

## benjamin200

XFree ist drauf. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht viel installiert.

emereg iptables, gimp, shorewall (mehr fehlt mir jetzt gar net ein)

```

bash-2.05b# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

bash-2.05b#

```

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung da gehört mindestens noch

```
:/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/usr/X11R6/bin
```

rein. 

Was hast Du denn alles im Verzeichnis 

```
/etc/env.d
```

stehen ?

J.

----------

## benjamin200

```

bash-2.05b# cd /etc/env.d/

bash-2.05b# ls

00basic     05gcc     10xfree  30java-finalclasspath  49kdepaths-3.1.2  50qtdir3        70less     gcc

01hostname  09opengl  20java   45qt3                  50glib2           56kdedir-3.1.2  99kde-env  java

bash-2.05b#

```

Derzeit läuft bei mir gerade ein zweites mal fixpackages. Sobald es fertig ist, post ich mal den Output. Da scheint auch nicht alles richtig zu laufen.

----------

## Mr.Big

Mal ne Frage.

Die Kiste läuft nicht rein zufällig seit der Installation durch ?

Da könnte ein

```
env-update 
```

 hilfreich sein.

Schau Dir mal die Dateien unter /etc/conf.d an.

Die Einträge die Du dort jeweils hinter PATH=  stehen sollten eigentlich bei

```
export | grep " PATH" 
```

 in Erscheinung treten !

Also in dem Fall bei 10xfree  " PATH=/usr/X11R6/bin" .

J.

----------

## benjamin200

mal schnell ein 

```

bash-2.05b# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

bash-2.05b#

```

und dann noch mal nachschauen

```

bash-2.05b# export | grep " PATH"

declare -x PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

bash-2.05b#

```

----------

## Mr.Big

Hier noch mal was zum lesen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/env.d-howto.xml

Wie ist das mit fixpackages ausgegangen ?

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Mr.Big,

hat irgenwann keine Reaktion mehr gezeigt. Ich werden diesen Vorgang jedoch nochmals wiederholen und das Ergebniss hier posten. Hoffe ich schaffe es heute noch.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Habs jetzt nochmal laufen lassen. Sind die Meldungen das das Verzeichniss schon existiert beunruhigend oder O.K. ???

```

bash-2.05b# /usr/sbin/fixpackages

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2002

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

........................................................................................**\

[..]*****

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2002

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

................................................................................**[..]**

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2003

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

..........................******************************[..]******

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2003

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

.................................................................................**[..]***

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2003

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

....................................................................................[..]...........

......%...%..!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.

!!! sys-apps/raidtools-1.00.3-r1 -> sys-fs/raidtools-1.00.3-r1

.%...%..!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.

!!! app-admin/dosfstools-2.8-r3 -> sys-fs/dosfstools-2.8-r3

.....%.............**********[..]**************

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2003

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

.......................!!! Cannot update binary: Destination exists.

!!! sys-apps/genflags-0.94-r1 -> app-portage/genflags-0.94-r1

........................%..%...................**********[..]***********

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2004

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move'

....................***************************[..]************

Done.

bash-2.05b#

```

mod edit:

Hab die * ein wenig gekürzt und durch [..] ersetzt, um die Lesbarkeit des Threads zu erhöhen.

amne

----------

